# Abbott Freestyle Libre



## Mandy Bullock (Jun 26, 2015)

Has anyone else had problems with this product?

I have never had an allergic reaction to anything. However after trying this product the sensors made my arm swell and lumps appear all around the sensor site.  I contacted the company and have been told because I've used the product I'm not entitled to any money back.  This is outrageous because unless I use the product I don't know that it's faulty do I.  Would not recommend this product to anyone.  DO NOT BUY ONE.  There customer service is rubbish.


----------



## Robin (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm just waiting to take delivery of one. It has crossed my mind that I could be allergic to the adhesive, I'm sure I've read about that happening to people, but the whole concept of the Libre, and the positive feedback from the many members here who are using one, made me think it was worth trying.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 26, 2015)

On another forum there is a long and I do mean long running thread about the libre.
The overwhelming complaint is the skin reaction people are having to the sensors.
From what I can gather it's fairly accurate but the manufactures have done nothing to sort the allergic reaction problem out.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 26, 2015)

Fine with me !   Good job everyone's different


----------



## heasandford (Jun 26, 2015)

Sadly I am also allergic to the adhesive, it developed after about 5 months. However the LIbre is so wonderful I am using it as recommended on the Facebook Libre site (much as I hate Facebook, if you read the bits that matter this one is very useful) I put on a medium-size Compeed (blister) plaster, then apply the Libre on top. The Compeed edges start to curl off after about 7 days, then I apply Opsite tape to stop it falling off. Done this about 5 times now, no problem yet. 

I think the problem with the adhesive is that it has to last and be waterproof for so long, there isn't much can do that. Lots of people are allergic to adhesives, this is the first time it's ever happened to me, but it was bad. Not sure that you can blame them really, and so many people want the Libre there isn't much incentive for them, I know that's no excuse really


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 26, 2015)

If they won't refund, you can at least get some of your money back and help out someone who's still waiting in the queue for one - pop it on eBay.


----------



## Amberzak (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm allergic to almost all adhesives but ive not had a single problem with the libre. 

However, I have been having problems with my cannula for my pump, and I was recommended cavilon. I read somewhere that someone used the cavilon spray with the libre and it worked to reduce the irritation.

As an aside ive found libre customer service to be amazing.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear you have been having problems 

There are a number of people who are having reactions to the adhesive, but there are many many people who are using Libre without skin problems. Some people who are having some success by using barrier sprays, or films such as Opsite and Compeed I think. I don't really know as I've not had any problems with adhesive myself. 

I've also only ever had very positive experience with customer support - sorry that you had such a rough time.


----------



## spiritfree (Jun 26, 2015)

I use tegaderm or cavilon under the sensors, just in case. I have never had a problem with their customer service. They have always been very helpful.


----------



## Jclassen (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi everybody. I have been facing some skin allergie (picture) with Freestyle Libre sensors. I tried to use Tegaderm under the sensor but it seems to prevent the sensor from working. I lost 2 sensors so far. Any suggestion ?


----------



## Amberzak (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm allergic to almost everything (plasters, tape etc) but not to the freestyle libre.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 31, 2015)

Jclassen - Hiya! - what have Abbott advised you to do, what has your DSN said ?  And have you tried Cavilon barrier cream? - of which you only need the weeniest little bit (a millimetre out of the end of the tube would be FAR too much) to cover a much bigger area than you actually need.  Then wait for it to dry, and then insert the sensor or cannula.  Can't comment about Tegaderm since I've not used it.


----------



## Jclassen (Jan 2, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Jclassen - Hiya! - what have Abbott advised you to do, what has your DSN said ?  And have you tried Cavilon barrier cream? - of which you only need the weeniest little bit (a millimetre out of the end of the tube would be FAR too much) to cover a much bigger area than you actually need.  Then wait for it to dry, and then insert the sensor or cannula.  Can't comment about Tegaderm since I've not used it.


Hi Jenny, thank's for your help. I have solved the problem with Tegaderm, but I'll keep the Cavilon option in mind.


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 2, 2016)

I have been using the Libre for over 12 months and have had really good support from their customer service. They have always been very helpful..


----------



## RFS (Nov 6, 2017)

I have started to develop a reaction to the adhesive (especially with short expiry dates). Just prepping my arm (which is still sporting a rather fetching red mark from the last reaction) with Cavillon spray. I am not using the alcohol wipe as I seemed to have a reaction to what appears to be a combination of that and a skintac wipe.

So will let you know how I get on


----------



## Ljc (Nov 6, 2017)

RFS said:


> I have started to develop a reaction to the adhesive (especially with short expiry dates). Just prepping my arm (which is still sporting a rather fetching red mark from the last reaction) with Cavillon spray. I am not using the alcohol wipe as I seemed to have a reaction to what appears to be a combination of that and a skintac wipe.
> 
> So will let you know how I get on


@RFS . I hope it sorts it out for you.
Does the Cavillon affect the adhesiveness of the sensor.


----------



## RFS (Nov 6, 2017)

Ljc said:


> @RFS . I hope it sorts it out for you.
> Does the Cavillon affect the adhesiveness of the sensor.



No idea... I have literally just put it on now. Had a shower after a workout, and then about an hour later - sprayed a small area and then let that dry completely over an hour... you can kinda feel the barrier versus skin and so I positioned the sensor just now, pressed down hard for a good 20 secs and will leave that/activate this sensor before I go to bed as the old sensor looks like it will run out in the middle of the night.

Because I used such a combination of things it was tough to work out what the issue was.

My first 3 were fine, one fell off the first time I wore it to the gym/pool/steam room and sauna with 7 hours to go so we can assume that was largely ok - so all those were just alcohol wipe and sensor.

Then after my lemming-like one, I started using tegaderm - that was ok and just got a little manky after three or so trips to the gym and needed changing. The problems started with the combo of wipe, skintac and then tegaderm over the top - very itchy with two sensors failing on the trot and the last time, some very nasty blistering and weals on my right arm.

That has largely settled with cortisone cream although I have a huge red mark but the current sensor, I only used the wipe and skintac, no tegaderm... and after a week a little rash appeared around the edges of the adhesive on the sensor. Been treating that with sudocrem around the outside to stop me from scratching the thing off.

So... switching back to normal arm, and cavillon + sensor. Will let you know how I get on - workouts this week are largely cardio boxing and knee rehab stretches so no swimming so no tegaderm until probably in a couple of weeks because I am away for the last tournament of the season for a week. That should allow things to settle a little.


----------

